# Drill Bits Storage - Another Idea



## Fireengines

I needed a place to store my drill bits on the wall.  

Here is what I came up with, a wood test tube rack that I glued to the wall from Amazon:

American Educational 7-1409 Wooden 2 Rows Test Tube Rack, 12 Tube: Science Lab Tube Racks: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## navycop

I use kind of the same idea. But I have my bits in PVC with rubberstops. I marked the tubes and the hole with the bit size..


----------



## Mortalis

Heh!
$10
I cant make it for that cheap (including my time). The only consideration would be my time is free for a home project like that. 
I was thinking of drilling a 2 x 4 cutoff with holes the sizes of the drills and then have that stand on my work surface by my lathe. But your solution is a bit more elegant.
Good find!


----------



## vantoo

I just put magnets on my drill press....LOL


----------



## plano_harry

I used the actual bits to drill a block of wood.  Keeps everything organized and it has the added bonus of an easy way to verify tube fit into the hole.


----------



## papaturner

View in Gallery

 I use a smaller version of this. Works pretty good.


----------



## Turned Around

I use a double tier test tube rack i got a while back. I put the bits in sone hard plastic tubes that fit in the rack perfectly, and lebeled the tubes for a quick reference.


----------



## LeeR

I hated the metal box my drill bits were in, but liked the little racks.  I was always flipping up racks seeing which one held the bit I needed.

I made this out of MDF.  I'll confess I did not come up with this idea on my own.  I did see a similar tote in a woodworking magazine awhile back.

The tote has 3 racks on each side -- fractional on one side, letter drills on the other.


----------



## TDE

Lee, I like that idea. Sounds like a good project for today. Perry, That display is really cool. I looked at it and thought ,wow I cant even see the legs. Great idea with the slims. Classy looking and not to hard to
make. I may have to copy that. Looks too good to put bits in. Thanks, Ted


----------



## Fay Prozora

Those are all nice ideas. I use the left over test tubes that my scroll saw blades are in. I have a total of over 60 and I don't need that many for the few scroll saw blades that I use. Lots of good ideas and I think that tapping stuff would fit in some thing like that too and marked so we know what size they are...   Fay


----------

